# new backyard bird this year



## cdestroyer (May 20, 2021)

this is an evening grosbeak


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful bird , how big is it ?


----------



## Pecos (May 20, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> View attachment 165926
> 
> this is an evening grosbeak


It has been a long time since I have seen one of these. 
thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> View attachment 165926
> 
> this is an evening grosbeak


Handsome bird, great photo!  I'm in Colorado and have never seen a bird like that.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2021)

I have had these in my yard at one time


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have had these in my yard at one time


A rose breasted grosbeak. 
We used to get migrating evening grosbeaks in the winter who would stop by at our feeders each year. There were between 2 and 3 dozen at a time. They are such a pretty bird.


----------



## Pecos (May 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have had these in my yard at one time


----------



## Pecos (May 20, 2021)

This is the version that I have seen here in South Carolina. Very pretty birds.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2021)

Such beautiful birds. Once in awhile we see a rose breasted one but not to often.


----------



## MickaC (May 26, 2021)

Have a pair of Rose Breasted Grosbeaks close.
Hope they decide to nest close as well.
Birds are a great pleasure in my life.
On the farm.....it was close to being in heaven.....with the never ending kinds of birds.
I miss that part on the farm BIG TIME.


----------

